# Chase Home Theater site down temporarily



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all - Our site and forum are down temporarily. After taking the needed dollars to renew for another year, our domain host crashed the site. We have been assured it will be back up later today. 

Technology .... :rolleyesno:

Subwoofers ... :T


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

AH! Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Would you believe tomorrow, maybe?

Was posting last night, and when I hit the send button, "Future home of something quite cool."


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

sbdman said:


> Would you believe tomorrow, maybe?
> 
> Was posting last night, and when I hit the send button, "Future home of something quite cool."


Oooooohhhh - I will have to check when it is back up!


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Craig you old coot! Send me a sub to rip apart will yuh? :spend: lddude:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Stevenn - Good to see you. If I am an old coot, what does that make you? 

We are working on something for guys just like you. :sn: :flex:

The site is still down - and I am heading to a training trip for my financial services company. My bride is calling Go Daddy today to see what the problem is. :help:

In the meantime, if anyone needs to contact me, I can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## Glock3540 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Craig,
Brand New Member Here!
I just sent you an email inquiring when your site would be back up.
Still loving my new SS18.2's and the Suntron Amp I bought a couple of weeks ago.
Glad the site will be back up soon. I frequent it several times a day.
So far I like Home Theater Shack too.

Blessings,
Brian


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys - Obviously, the site is still down. Our original IT guy is looking into this for us. He dropped me a text last night that the site is there, but the data did not get loaded with it. He is sure that the data was archived.

Needless to say, it's frustrating.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Hope the database can get loaded without loosing too much. Miss my morning CHT check.

Brian, I've been hoping the tinnitus scare you had has died down fully - sounds like a nasty scare to your spirited listening levels! Looking forward to your possible next purchase, even with the improved Eminence drivers being designed, I think you'll be covered with an optimum dispersion of subs that should give you a smoother response with more dynamics and ULF pressure than anyone could ask for. Besides, my guess is the new design won't be available 'till 2014, if I was a betting man.


----------



## Glock3540 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks sbdman. My hearing is much better in my ailing left ear.
My wife said "I know you are not going to listen to me but you need to quit listening to the movies/music so loud".. Man, I tell you, that just sucked the wind out of my hopes for more subs. lol. 
I have done a little research (trying to justify a few more subs) and it seems greater hearing damage is done at higher Hz than at lower Hz at the same dB levels. Not sure if this is totally true or not but I believe it does have at least a little merit. I think if I had duplication of the subs that I currently have, in the rear of the room, as you state "should give you a smoother response with more dynamics and ULF pressure".
I think that if I quote your statement to her and add "So Honey, Theoretically I wont have to crank
up my full range speakers as loudly to get the bass I desire, so my ears/hearing should be fine....." 
She will roll eyes and say "Whatever you want to do but I don't want you to be deaf". onder:
Will keep you updated as we go along. I hope Craig's site is up and running soon. I, like you, miss frequenting it. 
Blessings, Brian


----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

:whistling: Jeopardy :whistling:

Give me a call Craig


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

4 days and still no CHT. Hopefully there is a backup of the website.


----------



## Banisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm itching to get an MQ-600


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys - I just got back from the business trip for my financial services company. A few things:

1. Our provider still has not gotten the site back up. I will be on the phone with them on Monday to find out what the problem is. I can tell everyone what happened ...

This Monday, we were notified that our credit card had been hacked, and that we needed a new one. Our renewal was also due for our website/forum. No big deal - we got a new card number, and plugged the info in.

Everything was fine on Tuesday, except we were double billed. SO ... we contacted the provider, who promised to fix the double bill. About an hour after that, the site was down.

Enter Chris Newton - the gent who did our site in the first place. He contacted the provider, who assured him they would have everything back up, but to give them 24 hours.

I will be on the phone Monday afternoon to find out why this has not been fixed yet.

*2. We can take orders manually - just call 800-664-9485 and tell Molly what you want to order. She will get with me, and we will process the order and ship it. Thanks!!

Also - if you want to talk to me directly, email me at [email protected] *


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Another update - I just got off the phone with support for the provider. The woman who assisted me is Amy - and she informed me that the ticket was still open on the reboot.

She walked me through the set up on the account, and her team stated we would be back up and operational in 24 hours.

She was upset with the team for leaving the ticket on our account open. She apologized as someone there totally dropped the ball.

SO ... let's hope we are operational soon so we can get to a major announcement in regards to some exciting new stuff at CHT.


----------



## Glock3540 (Sep 12, 2013)

Excellent News!
:sn:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The main site is back up .. now let's get the forum going again.


----------



## Glock3540 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have tried many times today to access the forum but it still will not come up. Is it just me?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

No, the forum is still down.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

It is still down. Are we having fun yet? lddude:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Man technology is fun. I know a lot goes on behind the scenes for webpages and stuff but it shouldn't be so difficult to get a site back up.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Maybe a call to Danica Patrick would help? :scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I sure hope they are compensating you for this loss in access to your site Craig? This is in my opinion unacceptable.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Tony - I will be (hopefully) having a conversation with someone in authority when all this is done.

We are also going to be moving to a completely new website before the end of the year. Our current website is way too clunky. We have so much going on behind the scenes right now that it's scary.

I am waiting on two new prototype 18 inch drivers for our next generation subwoofers, and there is a lot of other activity as well. If this "crash" occured 60 days from now, it would have been a non issue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well its good you have loyal fans and ways around it for now. Just really nonsense that they have taken as long as they have to fix this.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Two things as a follow up:

1. I get to call the provider again today. This means the thrill of being left on hold repeatedly while they promise to fixe things.

2. The new site will be going live on or about October 15. There will be an actual "paid for" guy who will be on staff for things like updates.

When the new site goes live, we were hoping to move the forum, intact, over to it.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The forum is back up. 

It's amazing what happens when one explains to a computer guru that one is a complete moron, and needs help. :R

Ryan was today's victim of my phone call, and he identified the problem, and 2 minutes later, we were back up.


----------

